# spicing it up



## girlygirl88 (Jan 7, 2013)

My husband I recently deiced to spice things up a bit.So we tried some bdsm and it was great.He confided in me that he like wearing womens lingerie.IS this ok? Hes in no way gay and doesnt do it often so im indifferent to it myself.What do you all think?


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

girlygirl88 said:


> My husband I recently deiced to spice things up a bit.So we tried some bdsm and it was great.He confided in me that he like wearing womens lingerie.IS this ok? Hes in no way gay and doesnt do it often so im indifferent to it myself.What do you all think?


Seems strange to me for a straight male but who knows. I guess if you're ok with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Whatever floats ones boat. Just so long as no one gets hurt or does anything against their wishes.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

My understanding is that a good portion of cross dressers have no desire to be with men. Now if he asks you to put on the enormous strap on and make him your b!tch this is a whole other thread.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

I personally think it's very weird and a big red flag pointing towards deeper issues that may eventually surface in unpredictable and unfortunate ways.

Ask him how he'd feel if you used a strap on in his a$$.

If he gives you the thumbs up then I'm thinking closet ****.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Men cross dressing is not unique. What others feel about it is less important than how you feel about it. Hopefully you and hubby have good communication so you can both share about this.
Finally, how are things in all other aspects of your life together ? If all else is going well, enjoy. If not, then you have things to work on.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> I personally think it's very weird and a big red flag pointing towards deeper issues that may eventually surface in unpredictable and unfortunate ways.
> 
> Ask him how he'd feel if you used a strap on in his a$$.
> 
> ...


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

The number one thing you should do right now is [EDUCATE yourself and not on here]. 

I am not into it but from what I have read a lot of men like wearking women's clothes and they are [STRAIGHT] go find a information website on on cross dressing right now or go to a book store. Look for a Dan Savage old colum ect.

To answer a reponse above,Once again I am not into this either but a lot of guys like to have their wives wear strap-ons and are not gay or BI they just like the pleasure without the man attched to it.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Anything legal between two consenting adults is OK, IMO.

As for the lingerie, providing you're OK with it I wouldn't give it another thought. I have a totally heterosexual cross-dresser friend, as are many cross-dressing males.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

jd08 said:


> Seems strange to me for a straight male but who knows. I guess if you're ok with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would agree. It seems odd to me for a man to want to wear women's clothes...but if you are ok with it, that is all that matters. I don't really understand the S and M stuff either, but that is just me.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

This artlcle from Foxnews might help in spicing it up:

10 best workouts for your sex life | Fox News


----------



## Liberation (Jan 3, 2013)

Honey, its probably something he has been doing without telling you long before he even met you. I say go with it. It took him allot of courage and trust to confide in you. I hope you didnt make him feel ashame. Embrace it and go with it. It will make your sex better because he trusts you more. I think women get cheated on when they shun their husband's or partner's freaky side. That is when people stray and find that care free freak that accepts them for who they are because nine times out of ten that freak ain't going to stick around any way, or they are getting paid well to accept all the kinkies that come with your husband. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's fine, though I don't know if you would be able to stop laughing. My wife just loses herself when I cross-dress but I only do it to make her stomach hurt from time to time hehe


----------



## buladscot (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope you didnt make him feel ashame. Embrace it and go with it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with everyone who said it took courage for him to tell you and it shows he is comfortable enough with his masculinity and your relationship to confess such things.

I think it's a good thing! How amazing and perfect would it be to have a sexual relationship where you can confide EVERY THING you ever liked,wanted to try,or were curious about and still feel safe and loved.

I say good for you and good for him.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Whatever floats ones boat. Just so long as no one gets hurt or does anything against their wishes.


I agree...whatever works for you two. As long as you communicate and are on the same page I say go for it.


----------

